
Ubuntu Phone flash sale 12.000 orders per minute - reddotX
https://twitter.com/bqreaders/status/565528229734547456
======
bt3
I wouldn't say that the Ubuntu Phone is one of the nicer looking phones
available to date, but I think there is something to be said about the demand
of a product that already has a limited market. By that I mean that Ubuntu
isn't a household name and subsequently they've capitalized on the smaller
potential user base.

With the success of the OnePlus One, Xiaomi, Blu, Oppo, etc. and with this
rise of the Ubuntu Phone, I think a major paradigm shift is underway in the
mobile space.

